# Briggs Pulsa-Jet Carb. pickup tube



## Tony L. (Nov 9, 2005)

I was hoping someone knew the answer to a problem I am having with a new carb. I bought from ebay. This is my story: I went to the Briggs and Stratton website to order a carburetor for my Briggs 5hp horizontal shaft engine. The original part number was 492611. The Briggs website stated that this product was no longer available and had been replaced by part number 498298. I found the replacement carb on ebay and purchased it. Once I received the carb, it was identical to the original with two exceptions. One was the adjustment screw was replace by a pilot jet screw (no adjustment for low emissions carb) and the pick up tube was shorter than the original carb. I have no issue with not having the adjustment screw, but the pickup tube will only extend to about half way in the gas tank. Looking at the carb, it appears that there is some type of adhesive or potting matieral where the pickup tube is inserted into the base of the carb. The pickup tube on the original carb. was a brass tube extending from the base with an nylon extension. The new one only has the nylon tube going directly into the base. I was wanting to know if anyone else has ran into this problem or maybe the carb. I bought on ebay may not be the part number that they stated it was. There was no picture on the Briggs and Stratton website for me to compare to the one on ebay. Can anyone advise if they are familar with this problem.

Thanks,
Tony


----------



## rake60 (Oct 13, 2005)

The pick-up tube for the original carb is still available from Briggs.
It's Part Number 391813 and lists on Briggs Parts for $3.10
My reference says that tube is for 2 and 3 quart fuel tanks.
I can't tell you that it will snap into your new carb for sure.


----------

